# Pandora & Bean - due 2/18 & 2/21



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

These are our last 2 girls due this year.

Pandora is due 2/18, she is a 3yo 50% Boer doe (Snow White's daughter). This is her 3rd kidding. She's had 2 sets of twin bucks in the past whom we've really loved.

Bean is due 2/21, she is a yearling 94% Boer doe (Dixie's daughter)., First kidding, and thinking she'll have twins.

Praying for an easy kidding for both does. After having such a rough delivery with Dixie, I could really use a good end to our kidding season!

Pandora (laying down), Bean (Standing up)









Pandora mid Jan 









Pic from this past weekend, She's not as big this year, so I am hoping for smaller TWINS!




























Bean - 
mid January









A few days ago


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see what they have! Who are they bred to?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty gals!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Pretty girls! Looks like nice healthy mamas to me. Here's hoping for easy, daytime deliveries with healthy, happy kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, we are 6 days from Pandora's due date, and 9 from Bean's! Both are doing well. I don't have any updated pics, it's just been too cold and I've been too sick to take my camera out. 
I have Pandora's kidding stall ready, but will probably wait until Sun night before she starts getting stalled at night. I'm really hoping she kids on her due date, as the weather is supposed to improve later in the week - warmer! 
Crazy thing about the forecast image is, even though I am posting it now, it will still update the image on here as they update it on their webpage lol (if that makes sense lol)









Now of course, I will be telling Pandora 'Have them early, on Mon if you want, even Tues!' haha... Scary part is, she typically goes on day 148, so maybe she doesn't hold true to the doe code of honor!

Bean is due a week from Sunday, so I'll probably wait until Tuesday before I start stalling her at night. Bean is getting so big, poor girl! But surprisingly, both her and Pandora are doing well and don't seem to be super miserable.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well Pandora was due today, and Bean is due in 3 days. Pandora doesn't look quite ready yet, but Bean may drive me crazy tonight!

Bean is very uncomfortable today, and especially this evening. She doesn't want to lay down, she's so miserable. She lays down, then has to sit up. I've been watching her for about the last 40 minutes on the barn cam, and she's been very restless, tried to lay down for a couple of minutes then was back up, she'll stand in one place for a while, shift weight, move, shift weight, eat hay, then stop eating and stand with her head in the corner chewing cud.
Yes, she will drive me crazy!

Pandora's udder is very full and heavy, her tail ligs are very low, but otherwise I'm not seeing anything that says she'll go soon. She actually is handling this pregnancy like a pro, the last 2 she was very miserable.

Tried to get some random pics earlier today, sun finally came out <first time in a week!>, and it was in the mid 40s, very lovely day, oh heck, just look at my last post from a few days or so ago, you'll see our crazy forecast (forecast pic continues to update on that post lol!!)

Bean





































Pandora




























Ok am I crazy (yes lol) or does it look like her udder filled in a little more from the pic above? They were taken about 5 hours apart, and I kept thinking she looked fuller.









The girls side by side


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good! Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pandy looks pretty close! Her udder looks very full.  Happy kidding! Will be cheering for you and the girls!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You I appreciate it  I really hope they decide to go during the nice weather. Pandy looks more uncomfortable on camera this morning. Poor Bean, she is so miserable, she reminds me of her grandma, Wysteria. Laying down she has to get up on her knees, or have a front foot to support, and has been up and down all night. Her ligs felt a lot softer at midnight (it's now 7am). It could be a race of who goes first, or... they could go together :faint:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Can't wait to see what they have!
Hope everything goes well


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy healthy kidding thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Pandora kidded right at sunset! Twins - red buck, and traditional colored doe! They are such pretty babies! The red buck came first, and weighed 8.5lbs, and the doe came about 20 minutes or so later and is right at 10lbs. 
The red boy will be my youngest daughters market wether, and she is already wanting to claim the doe too! But we'll see, haha...

The doe kid had a REALLY thick umbilical cord, wow, I just don't think I've had one so thick before? I waited, but it showed no signs of breaking, so I eventually cut it with my finger nails, a little at a time, and it bled a lot, more than I am used to seeing. I clamped it with my fingers, and had my daughter grab dental floss from the house (something I always keep in my pocket and forgot to do this time!).
Thankfully, before she got back a minute later, I had the bleeding stopped. 
Both babies are super stubborn about finding the teat, but I did get them to nurse and they seemed content. We hung out with them for quite a while which was fun. I held the doe kid in my lap, and she snuggled up to sleep ♥ I normally never hold them like that, I always let mom bond, and then we get to help ourselves the next day lol.

Thankfully the weather is great for kidding, our low tonight will be in the low 50s! Calling for a high of 65 tomorrow so I hope all goes well so we can get them outside for a little while.

It's too dark to get decent pics, but here are some we got on my phone


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! Nice looking kids!  Glad the bleeding stopped quickly and they are both doing well, it's always scary when you get a bleeder and have no floss!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Shepherd's knot, everyone should learn it for emergencies.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Very cute little ones, glad it went well for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Gorgeous! Congrats! Glad everything went well


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Beautiful kids. That buckling was already posing in the one pic. I love the doe's face. Congrats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!  My husband checked on them when he got home from work this morning, and made sure they nursed really well - he is a pro at getting babies to nurse. So that made me feel better and worry less. I didn't get a whole lot of sleep, but did manage enough I don't think I'll be dragging all day long lol. 

The bleeding on the cord was definitely a concern. When I said she had a huge cord, it was very THICK. I cut cords all the time with my thumb nail and never had one bleed more than a tiny bit. I'm kicking myself though because I usually, ALWAYS tie it off with dental floss before I cut it. 

I haven't checked Bean's ligs or udder since yesterday evening, so I am not sure how she is progressing, if at all. She's due tomorrow and super uncomfortable. She can't lay down all the way for very long, and when she does she moans and groans - sounds like a chant (her great, great grandma used to do the exact same thing!), when she tries to lay down she ends up sitting up on one leg, and tries to rest the other, then switches legs (like her grandma!). 
Praying she only has twins. I haven't felt baby movement in a while so I think whatever is in there, is cramped up. Praying she doesn't have huge babies either!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I copied your pictures of the knot so I can learn how to do it. Hope that was alright.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! They are gorgeous! Glad everything went well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I will post more pics when I have some time to upload them. We had them outside yesterday for much of the day. However, they weren't feeling well yesterday, neither one wanted to nurse, and the girl had really runny poo. No temps though. 
I ended up giving them spectogard, and not long after that the boy started nursing again, and I worked with the girl, syringe feeding her, giving her some light corn syrup, and eventually by 3am I had her wanting to nurse (before she'd just act like she wanted to, but didn't put any real effort).
I am not sure if they had a bug, but I'm sort of thinking either Mom's milk was very rich as she had such a huge udder. They also seemed like they didn't know what they were doing, they are very stubborn babies! I noticed mom would nudge them towards the teat, but would stop when they were almost there. I think they really needed that extra stimulation. I tickled their tails & back, and back of the legs and nudged them with my hand to encourage them and they seemed to finally get the idea. Mom's udder looked like one they'd been nursing, and they both seemed happy and were nursing this morning, so fingers crossed 
I absolutely adore them, the girl is so sweet, she loves to be rubbed all over, and has such a cute baby voice ♥

Bean is due today, and looks like she could possibly go later today/tonight or tomorrow. Her vulva is soooo swollen! She didn't want to leave her stall, but knew the other goats eventually went to the woods so she wanted out. 
I just hope her udder fills in a lot more before she kids, it definitely has potential. 
She is our last bred doe, so I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------

